# 5 Acres/trailer home



## chalice (May 11, 2005)

Older trailer home (14'~64') located on the Bear River with 50' of river frontage, sub-irrigation, and a creek flowing thru. Has a spot that you can pull another trailer home straight into and then use the old one for a shed if you like or you can live in the old one. Has 3 small corrals too! I have been planting trees and bushes like crazy. This place is 5 miles East and 2 miles South of Soda Springs, Idaho. I want $50,000.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Neighbor. If you were on this side of the mountains i would be very interested. I live on the Snake river side of the hills. Good luck and i'll keep my ears out.


----------

